# How do I train my dog to get along with our pet rabbit?



## Amsgirl (Jun 26, 2013)

We recently bought a rabbit & outdoor hutch for it but all my 5 yr old gsd does now is go outside & sit watching the rabbit in the hutch. He doesn't hardly do any of his business until he's absolutely desperate to go. I understand that he needs to figure out what this foreign object is doing in his garden & get used to it, but he's been obsessed with it for nearly a week now. His ears were always down & he seemed scared for the first few data but now, his ears are up & he's looking quite threatening when he's by the hutch now. Is there anyone who has had the same problem & can give me advise on how they can get along without me thinking he's going to get in there & eat the poor rabbit?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ugly/149746-my-dog-killed-our-pet-rabbit.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...sd-pet-lionlop-rabbit-coexist-peacefully.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-high-prey-drive-just-killed-one-my-pets.html


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

You could try redirecting. It's depends on the dog really. My older shepherd ignores my bunny, although I don't leave them loose together. The new puppy I am sure wants to kill the bunny. She is high high prey drive. The bunny is use to dogs so shows no fear of her stalking his cage, but I redirect her and tell her to leave it. They are never lose together and I will never leave her alone with access to his cage. It's just safer. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I have 4 ferrets and what is turning out to be a high prey drive puppy! I will separate them in the morning so the ferrets aren't harassed and if saving is tired enough in the evening he is harnessed and placed on the couch with me while they get out of the cage again. If he ignores them I keep petting him. If he whines at them or lunges at them he gets a sharp "leave it" and no petting until he calms down. It's working, but I suspect it will be a year or two until he can be trusted. Metro on the other hand would just lay there and let them do their thing- if they were in a dangerous spot, he'd whine and nose them away from it.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

